# Bullet Pens - WTB



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a couple of bullet pens for my grandsons for Christmas. Does anyone have any in stock? Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> I'm looking to buy a couple of bullet pens for my grandsons for Christmas. Does anyone have any in stock? Chuck




What kind? Are you thinking the big .50 calibers? Bolt Actions? Twist?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 13, 2014)

If Collin doesn't have what you need I made some slim lines with some bullet tips and hunting themed clips on them.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 13, 2014)

Chuck I have .223 up to 50 cal Rifle Cartridge twist pens as well as 30 cal and .300 Bolt Action's.
The twist ones top sections have antler or snake skin.
Bolt Action barrels with various material from antler, snake skin or Braided material.

Les


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 13, 2014)

I forgot about my civil war wood pens. I have the civil war themed pens with cotton barge poles + confederate rifle stocks on them, I also have some of the 30 cal twist bullet pens with confederate rifle stock material on them. I also have some bullet pens with Stonewall Jackson prayer tree wood on them. All 3 of those wood types have some historical ties to the Civil war


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 13, 2014)

I have kits, can make what you want or I can get pics if what I have on hand, also make crates for them that can be personalized with date/name as shown

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for the quick reply! I would need 2 pens for grandsons that are 11 and 10 years old. I am not really sure what caliber/type to ask for because I'm not that familiar with them. If you have any ideas what a young man would most like, that would be helpful. Pictures and prices would help seal the deal, as well. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok here is what I have available. The ones standing are all made with historical wood tied to the civil war. The other ones with the black back ground have regular wood or deer horn on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 15, 2014)

Here are a few example of what I sell.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06820.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06816.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1-30CalBoltAction.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1-338WinMagMooseAntler.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC08441-2.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Colin I guess you snooze you lose around here. 

He wants pics and prices - no one posted prices so there's your opportunity to reclaim the high ground!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2014)

@Nature Man -
Here we go, I get 40.00 for the Bolt Actions, (they are going up at my next show  ) The .50 cal pens are 35.00 to you, I get 25 for the little 30-06 pocket pens, See something you like let me know which ones and I can do close ups. Based nt the ages of the kids and what I see at shows, the Bolt Actions seem to be the most popular with that age group, followed by the .50 cal pens but those are a tad big to go in a pocket.

Antler and Acrylic



 

Lots of different woods

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice selection Colin and very fair pricing, I sell my bolts in the crates at $79 and do good business, $40 is a bargain


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes, all the pens look great from all the offers, but as a grandad myself of twin boys - once they hit the age of yours Chuck I think those acrylic camo bolts would be ideal. That would be very appealing to them IMO.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 15, 2014)

Some more examples for sale.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/142-GunMetalEngravedAntler.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/141-AntiqueBrassEngravedAntler.jpg


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 15, 2014)

Wild Life Series for sale.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/WildlifeCustom.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Grandma is deliberating... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 16, 2014)

@Kevin has the closest thing to a pre-adolescent boy mind on this forum, so his advice is probably good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 16, 2014)

SENC said:


> @Kevin has the closest thing to a pre-adolescent boy mind on this forum, so his advice is probably good.


I'm surprised you forgot about Tony...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 16, 2014)

SENC said:


> @Kevin has the closest thing to a pre-adolescent boy mind on this forum...



I actually think the competition is pretty rich in that department

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 16, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm surprised you forgot about Tony...


The topic wasn't hollow heads, Jonathan, it was about immature minds. There is a difference.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 16, 2014)

All the pens are nice but Les, I really like your pen stand.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2014)

Finally have a verdict from Grandma! Les from Alberta and the actual bullet pens wins. I'll PM with Les to wrap up deal. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

